# Barbour Chukka Boots



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m interested in a pair of Barbour Chukka Boots
Anyone know if they are made in the UK or imported from Spain/Portugal


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a pair and they are a comfy boot. Had a look in and around the boot and there is not label on the boot itself to say where.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

None of our jackets have identification where they were made. 

It reads as if the wax jackets were all made in the UK before they became really popular. Now most things are manufactured abroad.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Kerr said:


> None of our jackets have identification where they were made.
> 
> It reads as if the wax jackets were all made in the UK before they became really popular. Now most things are manufactured abroad.


Yes all the waxes jackets are made in South Shields and I think the shoes were made by Cheaney many years ago but understand this may have now changed


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Call the factory outlet and ask, they are very accommodating; 0191 428 4707


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Could I ask why you're wanting to know where something was made?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Gheezer said:


> Call the factory outlet and ask, they are very accommodating; 0191 428 4707


Just put a pair on hold until midweek at outdoor and country as one of the outlets is local to me.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bildo said:


> Could I ask why you're wanting to know where something was made?


Tend to buy shoes made and crafted in the UK


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> None of our jackets have identification where they were made.
> 
> It reads as if the wax jackets were all made in the UK before they became really popular. Now most things are manufactured abroad.


Watched a program on tv lately and the wax fabric was made in Dundee and the jacket they were making was defo made in UK by hand, huge amount of labour in the making of them I was shocked


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Tend to buy shoes made and crafted in the UK


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Watched a program on tv lately and the wax fabric was made in Dundee and the jacket they were making was defo made in UK by hand, huge amount of labour in the making of them I was shocked


https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0007f0f

This episode?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just found this so it may be Grenson, but it's 2011, if its right then it's good news.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

beambeam said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0007f0f
> 
> This episode?


I think it maybe was that one:thumb:


----------

